# Officially registered for college



## Steve215 (May 25, 2005)

Today I went to college and took the assessment tests. I actually felt like I was gonna have a pretty bad panic attack and sorta did in the beginning. I went to the right room and told the lady I was here to take the assessments. I think she could tell I was insanely nervous so she seemed to act real cool. She told me a bunch of instructions which I ended up forgetting but luckily the computer program I took the test on reminded me of them. :stu Anyone else get so nervous sometimes that you fail to listen to instructions? Its rather annoying. Anyhow, I thought i'd do really crappy. I ended up scoring in the 90th percentile on everything. That was a pretty good ego boost. :lol The only bad part was the basic computer skills. I'm majoring in computer science yet got one answer wrong on the easy test. Thats pretty embaressing but I think it was just because I was going through it way to fast and barely taking the time to read each question.

I also found something really interesting about the computer program thats used to take the test. It uses IE and its all HTML. Well, I found the answers were left unencrypted and in the source code! :lol I could have easily cheated but I didn't. Perhaps in september when i'm going full time i'll mention the bug to one of the employees working in the lab. I'm afraid to mention it though because they will probably think I cheated too. Was a pretty funny thing to come across though. :lol


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

Great job! Enrolling in college really helped my SA.

:banana


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I remember being very nervous before the assessment tests as well, but everything turned out good for me as well. I'm glad you did well. :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sgr215,

We have a string of triumphs from some members here; that is great news.

I remember the assessment tests I had to take at orientation. They were in one of the largest lecture halls in the the university. I was so nervous, but ended up doing really well! Way to go on making through! You'll have a great time in college, even if the tests were unencrypted!

From a fellow Computer Science man!,


----------



## simpsein (Dec 30, 2004)

I just took a placement test as well, decided to finally go back to school. I miss instructions all the time too and yes, its annoying. I don't know if its anxiety or me just not paying attention. I feel like I'm paying attention though ...



> Well, I found the answers were left unencrypted and in the source code!


LOL

Back when I first tried college (6 years ago already) I was going to major in Computer Science as well. But after thinking long and hard, I just didn't feel like making programming a career anymore. My major now is going to be Asian Studies (yes I'm serious). I'll be the guy in the unemployment line who can speak fluent Japanese.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

That's great! :yay Good luck!


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

Wow! I'm really scared to even fill out the college applications, much less actually go and be tested at the schools. I'm glad you did well on the tests and wish you the best with your education.


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

When I first took the assessment tests at my college, the woman put me in a room with two other people who were already testing at the computers. She sat me down at one and told me something I can't remember now and then said "Wait here" then left. So I just sat there staring at the screen waiting for her to come back. Fifteen minutes went by and I'm still sitting there. I was getting anxious and feeling stupid. I asked the guy next to me how long did he have to wait to start and he said that he didn't. So I just waited five more minutes just in case and then started. I was the last one to finish but got the highest out of all three of us. So yeah I understand you.

Now I'm one of those people that set future students up for tests and I have seen all types. We understand that people get really excited and/or really nervous when it comes to entering college. So don't feel too down. More than likely the people that spoke to you won't even remember your face. Many a time I put a person in for testing and don't see them again for like two weeks, then when they come in to register, they're like "Oh I remember you!" and I'm like :um because I've probably seen a hundred faces since I last spoke to them and everything from the previous weeks has been long forgotten. So don't feel bad or anxious. The people in the office expect that kind of behavior and don't feel any less of you.

Kudos on the score by the way!


----------

